# English Speaking Tax Accountant



## Bobbles (Sep 16, 2019)

Can anyone recommend an English speaking tax adviser/accountant in the Alcacer do Sal/ Setubal area to deal with:
Annual tax returns
Double taxation treaty refund claims
Non Habitual Residency


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We use Andrew Kennard of HK Consulting, based in Lisbon, tel. mobile 919 854252. Has been very responsive, we are based on the Silver Coast so everything dealt with by email. Hope this helps.


----------

